# daiwa interline rods?



## VTsurfman (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyone have any opinion or experience with these interline surf rods from Daiwa? 
There are no line guides, and the line runs up through the center of the blank somehow to supposedly give much better distance. Another advantage is that you can use either a baitcaster or a spinning reel on the same rod.
They sound too good to be true.
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I have used them from a 7 ft boat rod to a 11 ft surf rod. I only have the boat rod now . . . I also know at least a half dozen surf fishermen that are tackle ho's, buying the latest and greatest contraptions including interline rods years ago . . . none of them are using them today.

They are a pain to run the line through and the use of a shocker is not possible; the knot will hang in the tip.

In actual use I don't think they add to your distance, IMHO there are no real advantages.

I still use the boat rod from time to time, it is a decent bottom stick and striper chunking rod. Even in that role, it doesn't rate that superior to standard rods.

They do look cool though!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*shock knot*

It is a problem.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wilbers got a bunch of em, I think he likes em. He let me throw his, I didn't see the weight hit the water. Main downside for me is that you almost have to use braid because you really cant use a shock knot. I don't like braid so I'll prolly never own one.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Wilber and Anthony*

love the things, to each his own. Me, I'n not sold on them. So I'll stick to my conventionals! .....Tightlines


----------



## VTsurfman (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for all of the info and advice.
It sounds like I need to put that credit card back in my wallet, and stick with regular rods!
Thanks again


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Like Hat said Anthony loves his. I have seen him catch many fish on it. The only thing he would moan about is getting the line back up in the pole.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I got a decent deal on an 11' last year but don't think that I would buy one again at that price. If I could get one for under 120 I would consider buying another one. I love the rod and placed in my only tournament last year with the help of that rod but not being able to use a shocker is a real downfall. I use braid on the rod and it definitely casts great. It has definitely been my lucky rod and it has no problems bringing in nice fish. The sensitivity is great and it is probably the lightest 11' rod that I have ever used so it's great for casting lures all day. I think it's rated 3-6 ounces so it handles 5&bait pretty well but I think it's sweet spot is around 4 ounces. Surprising enough I really like it for toggin' off the end of the OC inlet since it's so light and strong. Hope this info helps.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Anthony said:


> I got a decent deal on an 11' last year but don't think that I would buy one again at that price. If I could get one for under 120 I would consider buying another one. I love the rod and placed in my only tournament last year with the help of that rod but not being able to use a shocker is a real downfall. I use braid on the rod and it definitely casts great. It has definitely been my lucky rod and it has no problems bringing in nice fish. The sensitivity is great and it is probably the lightest 11' rod that I have ever used so it's great for casting lures all day. I think it's rated 3-6 ounces so it handles 5&bait pretty well but I think it's sweet spot is around 4 ounces. Surprising enough I really like it for toggin' off the end of the OC inlet since it's so light and strong. Hope this info helps.



that stick has seen a lotta action and landed a lotta feesh.....Lucky sob....who knew there were Black Drum out there,eatin blood werms ?????Hope younever get rid of that stick


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> that stick has seen a lotta action and landed a lotta feesh.....Lucky sob....who knew there were Black Drum out there,eatin blood werms ?????Hope younever get rid of that stick


But if you do I get first dibs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Axon said:


> But if you do I get first dibs


Yeah like I'm really going to get rid of it. I landed some nice eating size black drum on it during the drum run in VA beach, placed 13th out of 300+ people on the fish that were caught on that rod, landed some nice stripers in the spring run, some nice tog in OC, even caught a 3lb sheepshead in the surf in Fla. I don't think that I will ever get rid of that rod.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I saw Al shoot a monkey*

out of a tree at 150' with that interline. Thats why he wants it. He had left his blowgun at home that day when the monkey blitz happened. As a last resort he grabbed Anthonys rod, loaded that puppy with a dart fashioned from a toothpick and a spitball and shot that sucker down. Twenty mins later that poor monkeys bones lay on the ground looking like they had been bleached out by the sun. As Al sat by that fire and pile of bones with a grin on his face looking like a little boy that had just used his potty chair for the first time. It was all he could do to try and get up. At that point he turned, farted and said, hey AJ toss me one of dem BL's.  Our pal Al, what a guy. We wouldn't have it any other way! ......Tightlines










*Al doing a demo at the last Blowup casters meetting.*


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> out of a tree at 150' with that interline. Thats why he wants it. He had left his blowgun at home that day when the monkey blitz happened. As a last resort he grabbed Anthonys rod, loaded that puppy with a dart fashioned from a toothpick and a spitball and shot that sucker down. Twenty mins later that poor monkeys bones lay on the ground looking like they had been bleached out by the sun. As Al sat by that fire and pile of bones with a grin on his face looking like a little boy that had just used his potty chair for the first. It was all he could do to try and get up. At that point he turned, farted and said, hey AJ toss me one of dem BL's.  Our pal Al, what a guy. We wouldn't have it any other way! ......Tightlines



surprise,surprise,surprise,surprise...yer ole @ss needs the beauty sleeep!!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I can't see how it would give you distance. In fact it would look to me the oppisit, anything that creates resistance you will loose distance.. IMHO.. JAM


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

Just hope the waters clear with no weeds......nothing like a hollow tube filled with grass to brighten your day


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Like Cdog said, I love mine. I have the 9, 10 two 11s and a 6'6' trout rod. With over 40 surf rods in my collect it seems a shame to only fish the Interlines, but I don't throw guided rods anymore. When we first got the Interlines I thought it would cut down on distance, but it adds a lot of distance in my cast. After I got used to threading the thing I can thread it just as fast as a guided rod.

To each his on.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

my father in-law has one, its a 7 I believe. He got the japanese version before they started selling in the US. He loves his, he says it is a good rod for toggin on the jetties in Delaware. Strong and light. I'm not sure about the shock leader knot, I guess using braid would solve hat problem. 

Threading the line through it is not that much of pain, it seems pretty simple.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Anthony said:


> placed 13th out of 300+ people on the fish that were caught on that rod,


Sorry Al my bad I had to bring it up


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'd like to try one but the shocker issue puts me off.

I think they'd be good in specialized applications like flinging for spanish with a stingsilver, where you can get away with 20# braid and no shocker.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hey Sandflea, The 10 footer with a Capricorn series reel with 10lb Fireline is a good Spanish combo. Take one of those 2 1/2 oz Glass Minnows and have some fun, Al and I did.
The machine at the tackle shop said they put 150 yards of Fireline as a top shot over the mono and we were throwing the Knot a good 20 yards.

PLUS the 10 footer weighs 3 oz. so you can throw all day.

PS Next time we meet you are welcomed to fling mine.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Axon said:


> Sorry Al my bad I had to bring it up


Mike...live n learn..we gonna do a lot better this year!


----------

